# B&W Photoshop. :)



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Got bored, thought I'd share. 





















I'll probably end up doing more lol


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

I do that when I'm bored, too. I go through all of my pictures and wonder, what would it look like with only one color showing. LOL. Not bad.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I have that free photo editing program GIMP... Still trying to figure it out but I think I like it so far!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Oooh I have GIMP too, and I like it a ton. Of course, Photoshop would be nice but I can't afford that lol. Deviantart is tremendously helpful with tutorials


----------

